# Lost AT paddle and rescue bag on Logan



## FloatyPetey (May 20, 2015)

*Found your paddle.*

Didn't see any of the other things floating in the eddy where your paddle was but I will keep my eye out when I float the Logan again tomorrow.


----------



## mmorris (May 22, 2016)

Did you pick up my paddle? Thanks much.


----------



## FloatyPetey (May 20, 2015)

*Grabbed your paddle.*

I have your paddle safe and sound. I have run the Logan three times since I saw your paddle and have been eddy hopping looking for your other things but I haven't found anything but your paddle. Let me know when you are headed up to the Logan again and I can get your paddle back. It is a nice paddle and would be a shame to lose!


----------



## mmorris (May 22, 2016)

Thanks so much. Trying to make it up Saturday. What level is too high on the upper section?


----------



## FloatyPetey (May 20, 2015)

I haven't been on the river much higher than 650, but this is only my second season on the river. I have heard of it being run at much higher levels (+1000) and think the flows that it gets scary are dependent on your skill level. But I can't imagine with the limited amount of snow in the canyon that we would be able to reach that level anyway. I think the forecast is for somewhere in the 700s which could be fast but still entirely runnable.

Send me a note if you are coming up so I can give you your paddle (or stash it somewhere where you can grab it). If not we can find some other time/place to make the handoff.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Was the rope deployed? If so, you've created an entanglement hazard.


----------



## mmorris (May 22, 2016)

No I have the rope, but thanks so much for your concern.


----------

